# Big Smoke NYC 2013



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a great time at the Big Smoke NYC last night!
Came home with 47 Cigars, a few cutters and some other cool nick knacks.


----------



## Riclat (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice. We're those sticks freebies?


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

Riclat,

The price of the ticket includes 30 cigars as well as food and drinks.
Some of the vendors were generous and handed out extras toward the end.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice haul!!! The dates were posting this week for Big Smoke 2014 and I put it on my wish list. I'm closer to NY, but think we're going to do the West Coast event and make it one of our trips/vacations for the year since we've never been to Vegas.


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a great time


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I am interested in going for 2014... My cousin goes every year, so I am gonna join him.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm hitting up NYC this year. My cousin just moved to Manhattan this year and he loves cigars... Should be fun I've never been to a CA event, looks like you brought home some great swaggg


----------

